# Spinning: Demonstration



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Today I did a demonstration at my LYS, I had a lot of interest from people wanting to learn so I'm going to do some classes here. I brought a wide selection of fibers for people to see and I encouraged everyone to touch the fiber to see the difference in texture. Everyone seemed to have a great time watching and learning about the different fibers you can spin. I also got an order for a custom blended yarn!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

From picture it looks like you had lots fun! I too enjoy sharing my crafts and encouraging others... That is the reason why I still volunnter one day a week at the place where I learn to first spin. It is a joy to turn others on to the joy of both knitting and spinning.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How wonderful... spinning looks so relaxing. What kind of wheel are you using? Its beautiful


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Its wonderful that you have exposed spinning at its best!!!! Some people are always memorized they think the art as a fossil .....We live !!!! Great to hear there was so much interest what will they be spinning on?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is so neat! Will be so much fun for you and your students.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> How wonderful... spinning looks so relaxing. What kind of wheel are you using? Its beautiful


It looks like a Majacraft Aura wheel, especially designed to make art yarn, but can really spin just about anything.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

It is a Majacraft Aura!! I love it, just bought it new in May. It's a very versatile wheel, spins anything from lace weight to super bulky art yarn. I've been having lots of fun with it and now I get to share my hobby with others that are interested. There are not too many spinners in my area so it will be pretty busy for me!! I also make custom batts and yarn, I have people pick exactly what they want their yarn to be and what weight and spin it for them!! It really is exciting to see the interest!!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Aren't demos fun? I have my best spinning time at sheep shows, and introducing people to spinning. Rhinebeck in the Fall - sit in the Breeds Barn for 2 days spinning and talking about wool, sheep, etc in the beautiful Hudson Valley for 2 days. Sure, it costs me money, but sharing a camper with friends, eating the best chocolate desserts - you can't ask for a better 2-day vacation. Actually I shop very little, altho the shopping is fabulous - I have started doing that here!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Aren't demos fun? I have my best spinning time at sheep shows, and introducing people to spinning. Rhinebeck in the Fall - sit in the Breeds Barn for 2 days spinning and talking about wool, sheep, etc in the beautiful Hudson Valley for 2 days. Sure, it costs me money, but sharing a camper with friends, eating the best chocolate desserts - you can't ask for a better 2-day vacation. Actually I shop very little, altho the shopping is fabulous - I have started doing that here!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Oops - but I want to add that I am not the world's best spinner but the folks who come by are usually clueless about spinning, and I am promoting a concept, not my skill.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

I too do spinning demonstrations (usually in costume at an historical event) I have so much fun talking to people and explain ing the process. It is surprising the number of men who are interested. Glad your LYS let you demonstrate.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Just came back yesterday from OFFF (Oregon Flock and Fiber Festival) in Canby, OR. My girlfriend sells angora fiber and colored batts with angora & various kinds of local farmers wool. It was a lot of fun but the best part, besides helping people figure out what they wanted to spin, was sitting there spinning and all the questions we got from the non-spinners. Then there were the ones who spun but have never tried to spin angora. Naomi would just have them sit down, show them how it is done and let them do it for themselves. It was great, the smiles and laughter when they figured out angora is different but not hard to spin. Then they were much more eager to spin it at home either by blending with their own wool or just by itself. :sm02:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Aren't demos fun? I have my best spinning time at sheep shows, and introducing people to spinning. Rhinebeck in the Fall - sit in the Breeds Barn for 2 days spinning and talking about wool, sheep, etc in the beautiful Hudson Valley for 2 days. Sure, it costs me money, but sharing a camper with friends, eating the best chocolate desserts - you can't ask for a better 2-day vacation. Actually I shop very little, altho the shopping is fabulous - I have started doing that here!


I will be there can't wait to meet you you will have to introduce me to your fur babies. I can't wait.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Good for you! It is exciting! I only helped couple of my friends to learn, never did a class. I am so happy to see more and more people getting interested in spinning. I think it is as relaxing and therapeutic as knitting.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

marianikole said:


> I think it is as relaxing and therapeutic as knitting.


I have totally crossed over, and feel spinning is more therapeutic and relaxing......dare I say......than knitting. ????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> I have totally crossed over, and feel spinning is more therapeutic and relaxing......dare I say......than knitting. ????


I agree and figure I will have lots of spinning done and not much knitting. I will have to push myself to knit.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the idea of bringing more into the spinning field. I like to see faces watch the wheel and the yarn come out.


----------

